# are kaspersky slowing down my internet connection??



## skycrawler30 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lately, I'm using Kaspersky Internet Security..and I feel like it slowing down my internet connection...It is true?? that kaspersky causing it??


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

welcome to TSF,



> slowing down my internet connection





> that kaspersky causing it??


maybe. there are settings that you can change that apply to that problem, but they will also effect the protection that you receive. when you click on protection>web antivirus, you will find many options that you can access. they are there to protect you. you pay for them. any scan you decline to use can result in you getting infected. i am not really knowledgeable about the specifics that apply to each of these settings, for an explanation of these, i refer you to the kaspersky forum. i understand where you're coming from. i use kaspersky myself.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

try this site to check your internet speed test.
http://www.speedtest.net/
if your internet is slow all the time try getting avg it is faster and doesn't use soo much internet resources. this problem could be because of bandwidth and are you downloading alot.


----------



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

i have kaspersky and my internet works fine


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

remove kaspersky and see if your internet is faster. is this internet wireless or lan?, which is connected to the desktop.


----------

